
BIY: Believe It Yourself - Schiphol
http://automato.farm/portfolio/believe_it_yourself/
======
Copenjin
An intentionally facetious art piece based on neapolitan(italian) folklore
(and other countries I guess, indian/chinese guys please confirm), that
everyone familiar with italian culture will recognize as such.

Didn't expect some of the messages I'm reading here, awww, guys...

~~~
rexpop
Hacker News readers have little appreciation for cultural nuance.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Oh, this has been done before:

 _Automated Inference on Criminality using Face Images_ , Wu & Zhang, 2016,
Arxiv.

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1611.04135v2.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1611.04135v2.pdf)

 _Deep Neural Networks Are More Accurate Than Humans at Detecting Sexual
Orientation From Facial Images_ , Kosinski & Wang, Journal of Personality and
Social Psychology 2018.

[https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/faculty-
research/publications/d...](https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/faculty-
research/publications/deep-neural-networks-are-more-accurate-humans-detecting-
sexual)

 _Scientists Have Created an AI That Judges You by Your Looks_ , futurism.com.

[https://futurism.com/scientists-have-created-an-ai-that-
judg...](https://futurism.com/scientists-have-created-an-ai-that-judges-you-
by-your-looks)

 _When artificial intelligence judges a beauty contest, white people win_ ,
qz.com.

[https://qz.com/774588/artificial-intelligence-judged-a-
beaut...](https://qz.com/774588/artificial-intelligence-judged-a-beauty-
contest-and-almost-all-the-winners-were-white/)

------
mpnordland
> FACE 2 ‘JETTATORE:’Our Facial recognition is trained on specific facial
> physiognomies of people that normally bring bad luck (known as Jettatore)

Congratulations you made an intentionally racist computer program.

~~~
sp332
Yeah it says that in the second paragraph of the page. The projects here
explicitly call out superstition and bias being built into the computers
around us.

------
turingbike
This is the funniest satire that has ever made it to the fp of this site. I
was literally LOLing at the videos.

------
steve_avery
This reminds me heavily of the strange technological world of "Maniac" on
Netflix, especially the computer system Gertie!

I wish I could get one of these as a gift! They are hilarious.

------
munk-a
This looked extremely exploitative to me (specifically, crystal magic style
exploitative) but apparently it is just Art so I guess that's okay. I've known
some family members that are easily taken in so I generally find supporting
this sort of stuffs continued existence to be in poor taste since even if a
particular device is constructed to be parodizing it tends to end up being
used to relieve people of their savings.

Other than that I enjoy that it's trying to pull some non-western traditions
into an exhibit being displayed in Vienna.

~~~
leggomylibro
Yeah - as interesting as it is as an art piece, I hope nobody takes it
seriously.

But hey, satire is at its best when you have to squint at it for a few beats
to tell that it's a joke. As long as they don't actually sell stuff like this
with the same marketing, what's the harm?

~~~
deanstag
It will reinforce the beliefs of gullible people about the underlying
superstitions. They might not purchase it, but they will read it without
realizing it is satire, and move on feeling that such things exist as evidence
for such beliefs.

~~~
jupp0r
Isn't that the whole point of subversive art? If nobody would fall for it, how
could it ever be taken seriously?

~~~
rexpop
I don't think so. You have it backwards.

The point of this piece isn't to fool "superstition believers", but to draw a
comparison between black-box algorithmic governence and superstition.

You're reading a level of malevolent mischievousness into "subversive art"
that I don't detect.

------
shrimp_emoji
This is some tech-worshipping post-apocalyptic Mechanimist shit.

